# When's the next throwdown going down????



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

Been forever since there's been a throwdown!!! When's the next one???


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 4, 2015)

I vote Hawaiian style smoked luau plate! Kalua pig, huli huli chicken, lau laus and pipikaula... You'd get bonus points if you also have ulu and sweet potato as well!

Hmm, a luau out do a mini? I may be onto something here!!! [emoji]128533[/emoji]


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 4, 2015)

This could be some pupus (appetizers)...

Wild boar Hawaiian style smoked meat and    
kampachi sushi!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> This could be some pupus (appetizers)...
> 
> Wild boar Hawaiian style smoked meat and
> kampachi sushi!
> ...



Ha if it goes that route you have to source all your ingredients from the Mainland, lol! 

Those Pupus look tasty. Would go good with a Lychee Martini!


----------



## palladini (May 8, 2015)

Yes it has been a while since the last one, but going with Wild boar Hawaiian style smoked meat would be hard, when in my neck of the woods there are no wild hogs.


----------



## briggy (May 12, 2015)

Palladini said:


> Yes it has been a while since the last one, but going with Wild boar Hawaiian style smoked meat would be hard, when in my neck of the woods there are no wild hogs.


Hah!  Yes, wild boar might limit the number of entries myself included!  Ready to see the next Throwdown though!


----------



## welshrarebit (May 12, 2015)

Briggy said:


> Hah!  Yes, wild boar might limit the number of entries myself included!  Ready to see the next Throwdown though!



I think I saw in the rules that you are only allowed to win one throwdown in any 12 month period... [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## briggy (Jun 1, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I think I saw in the rules that you are only allowed to win one throwdown in any 12 month period... [emoji]128521[/emoji]


At this pace that won't be an issue......


----------



## cellgirl99 (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd be interested


----------



## thomas phillips (Jun 20, 2015)

Yep I'm wondering when the next one will be. Love seeing all the great dishes everyone makes. I might even have time to enter one this time.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 1, 2015)

Just now seeing this thread and the luscious photo from Welsrarebit therefore and it looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just wonderful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## lownotemaster (Jul 7, 2015)

How about just whole pigs? The wild boar idea is great, but I would have a hard time sourcing one. A whole pig however is readily available to most people.


----------

